# Angeln am Gardasee



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Februar 2008)

hallo,
über prfingsten fahre ich wieder an den gardasee. möchte dort auch selbstverständlich angeln gehen. spinnfischen um genau zu sein.
hat schon mal jemand dort geangelt? kann mir jemand sagen, auf was es sich am gardasee rentiert zu angeln? da ich an pfingsten zum erstem mal so richtig angeln werde, gehe ich selbstverständlich nicht gleich auf hechte o.a.

bin um jeded tipp, den ihr mir geben könnt froh

ach ja, ich bin in manerba. ist ganz im süd-westen.


----------



## Seiderflip (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Das würde mich auch sehr interresieren denn ich fahre im Sommer 1 Woche an den Gardasee oder Lago Di Magiore wie sieht es in den Flußen Rund Herum aus 
Wie ist es mit den Bestimmungen brauche ich nen Angelschein (Meine Frau Will auch mitangelt Hatt aber keine Prüfung nur ich) brauche ich Gewässerkate usw


MFG Seiderflip


----------



## Stachelritter86 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Moin Jungs, 

ich häng mich da mal ran. Interesse an Infos über den Gardasee hätte ich auch. Die Eltern meiner Freundin haben eine FeWo bei Limone/Campione. Da waren wir schon 2 Mal, einmal hatte ich mein Spinnzeug dabei. Gefangen hab ich sehr schlecht. Einen Schusshecht von Ufer auf 3er Mepps, mehr aber auch schon nicht. 

Zu den Formalia: 
Man benötigt einen Gastanglerschein, den gibts für 18Eur beim Postamt. Ich glaube, der ist 3 Monate gültig...
Dann kann man den Teil des Gardasees der zur Provinz gehört, in der man den Schein gelöst hat, befischen. 
Soweit ich weiss, benötigt man keine amtlichen Papiere, um den Schein zu kaufen... (ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ob ich meinen staatlichen Fischereischein vorzeigen musste). 

Ein Angelgeschäft gibts in Riva del Garda, leider spricht die gute Frau dort sehr sehr schlecht deutsch und ich noch schlechter italienisch, drum konnte ich der auch keine Tipps ausm Kreuz leiern. 

Zum Fischbestand: Angeblich gibts im Gardasee Forellen, Hechte, Barsche, Karpfen, Schleien, Weissfische und Welse... 
Die Einheimischen stippen meistens auf Weissfische und Barsche, die sind aber soweit ich gesehen hab recht mickrig. Döbel kann man auch vom Ufer mit Brotflocke fangen...

Die Gardasee-Forelle ist ja weltbekannt, nur glaub ich langsam, dass diese Forellen nur noch in den umliegenden Fischzuchten vorkommen;-) Gefangen/Gesehen hab ich noch keine einzige Forelle am Gardasee. 

Es gibt schon mehrere Trööts zum Gardasee hier im AB, leider sind die nicht wirklich ergiebig und nach einiger Zeit einfach eingeschlafen. Ich hoffe, das hier mal richtig gute Infos zusammenkommen. Gerade weil der Gardasee ein beliebtes Urlaubsziel ist, sollten doch einige schon dagewesen sein und vielleicht auch aus angeltechnischer Sicht was beitragen können. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Wasdenn? (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Infos zum Erhalt der Erlaubnisscheine erhält man in den örtlichen Touristbüros, bei den Gemeinden sowie in vielen Angel- und Tabakgeschäften oder auch in der Forstverwaltung. Die Regelungen sind am riesigen Garda recht unterschiedlich, je nach Zone die man beangeln möchte. Das liegt daran, dass der Gardasee zu mehreren Regionen, Provinzen und jede Menge Kommunen gehört und zudem von verschiedenen örtlichen Angelvereinen besetzt und betreut wird. 

Ein paar Adressen für weitere Infos sind z.B.:
La Pescheria
Antiche Mura 8
37016 Garda
Tel. 0456/270545

Pesce e Sport Merighi
Via le Pilati 14
38066 Riva del Garda
Tel. 0464/554778

Elite Sport
Via Canella 14B
38066 Riva del Garda
Tel. 0464/551800

FIPSAS BRESCIA 
Via Bazoli 10 
25127 Brescia 
Tel. 030/310968 
Fax 030/318926

FIPSAS TRENTO 
C/o CONI Passaggio S. Benedetto 8 
38100 Trento 
Tel. 0461/267756 
Fax 0461/260679

FIPSAS VERONA 
Via Albere 43 
37138 Verona 
Tel. 045/578126 
Fax 045/578141 

FIPSAS MANTOVA 
Via Principe Amedeo 29 
46100 Mantova 
Tel. 0376/320727 
Fax 0376/320727

Bootsangeln ist erlaubt. Obenstehenden Tipp des Angelkollegen, im Garda ohne Erlaubnis zu angeln, würde ich schnell vergessen, da dies sehr teuer werden kann. Und da der Schein gerademal um die 20 Euro kostet, sollte man daran nicht sparen.


----------



## Achmin (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Halo,

ich fahre auch mit Familie im Juli nach Limone.
Leider habe ich auch nur Fragen und wenig Antworten.
Ich bin auch mal so frei und hänge mich iinsofern an.

Ich werde mein Schlauchboot mitnehmen und werde es mal schleppender Weise versuchen.
Eine Auswahl an Wobblern wird hoffentlich den ein oder anderen Barsch o. Hecht locken.
Gute Stellen, an denen mit Fisch zu rechnen ist, wird es wohl geben. Die kennt aber wahrscheinlich kaum ein Tourist.
In Häfen, die denen das Ansitzangeln eigentl. immer vielversprechend ist, ist es aber verboten zu angeln, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Phenom (2. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

War 2003 das letzte Mal am Gardasee, auch in der Nähe von Manerba. Dem See hab ich es zu verdanken, dass ich heute Angel. 

Wenn man Spinnfischen will, dann kann man es auf Schwarzbarsche probieren. Als ich dort war konnte ich viele einfach fangen...einfach n kleinen Blinker oder n Spinnerbait an die Angel und am besten dicht über Krautfelder ziehen( hab damals grade erst angefangen). Macht schon Spaß wenn die dan raufknallen und schöne Drills am leichten Gerät abliefern. Was mich damals schon beeindruckt hat war die Masse an kleinen Schwarzbarschen, weshalb ich mich frage wie viele da heute wohl rumschwimmen müssen. Ein Tipp noch zu den Schwarzbarschen: Ich habe Nachts im Hafenbereich einfach mal kleine Kieselsteine ins Wasser geworfen und plötzlich tauchten 6-7 Schwarzbasche auf und waren neugierig, vielleicht kann man das ja zum Fang nutzen ;-)

Sonst wenn man dort ist, gaaanz früh morgens aufstehen und gaaanz leise ans Ufer gehen und Augen auf machen. Ich konnte es gar nicht glaben wie viele Döbel( auch große) da rumschwammen. Brotflocke ohne Gewicht hintreiben lassen( am besten nicht direkt in den Schwarm sondern an die Seite) und der Erfolg sollte sich einstellen.

Das wichtigste für mich war damals: Oft Angeln gehen und gucken, was die Fische fressen. Denke mal mit 5-7 cm langen Wobblern vorm Fluocarbonvorfach im Weißfischimitat( dort wimmelt es von Ukeleis) könnten gute Erfolge auf Schwarzbarsch liefern...., man wie ich jetzt wieder drauf Lust habe 

Viel Erfolg beim Versuchen!


----------



## Angelrobin (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Hallo Angelkollegen,
Ich habe neulich meinen jugendfischereischein ausgestellt bekommen und bin jetzt im Angelfieber. Ich geh in den Sommerferien an den Gardasee maine Frage also: Darf ich mit einem Jugendfischereischein dort angeln muss ich wie Stachelritter86 gesagt hatt dann aufs amt und mir ein gastfischerschein austellen lassen? Und noch eine Frage darf ich mir den mit meinem JF ausstellen lassen.

mfg Angelrobin


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*



Angelrobin schrieb:


> Hallo Angelkollegen,
> Ich habe neulich meinen jugendfischereischein ausgestellt bekommen und bin jetzt im Angelfieber. Ich geh in den Sommerferien an den Gardasee maine Frage also: Darf ich mit einem Jugendfischereischein dort angeln muss ich wie Stachelritter86 gesagt hatt dann aufs amt und mir ein gastfischerschein austellen lassen? Und noch eine Frage darf ich mir den mit meinem JF ausstellen lassen.
> 
> mfg Angelrobin



Bin auch in den Sommerferien dort und freu mich auch über Infos. Bin in Italien.

PS: Ich heiße auch Robin


----------



## mari. (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Hallo Fischerfreunde,

ich war schon ca.5 mal am Gardasee und ich fahre diesen Sommer nochmal nach Limone sul Garda. Aber da ich erst seit ein, zwei jahren so richtig Angle hatte ich damals noch weinig Erfahrung, deshalb freue ich mich auch auf Tipps aller Art.


Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern was da so alles rummschwamm, aber überall waren Döbel und Graskarpfen. In Garda hab ich schöne sonnenbarsche gefangen aber auch einen Kapitalen Döbel (war mein Erster Großer Fisch   )


in Limone habe ich an einem Tag sogar über 30 Flussbarschen mit einem etwa 2,5cm Großen twister geangelt, aber das waren eher kleinere Fischen zwischen 8 und 20 cm. Weil in Limone das Wasser sehr bald auf 100 m abfällt und ich denke dass da viele Kanten sind  möchte ich es dieses Jahr auch auf Zander probieren.
außwerdem möchte ich noch probieren einen Hecht, Karpfen oder sogar einen Waller zu fangen (dafon Träumt doch jeder mal!! oder???).
Wer da noch tipps hat kann sie bitte auch schreiben.

Danke im Voraus

___________
mfg Marius


----------



## FNF-Angeln (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Hallo....so weit ich weiß, braucht man am gardasee keinen erlaubnisschein....

gefangen habe ich letztes jahr edlich barsch, einen sogar über 40 cm....

versuchen würde ich es mit einem sehr kleinem köderfisch höchsstnens 5 cm....udn pose, aber auch mit einem spinner ist es gut


----------



## Bassattack (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Hallo an alle ich selbe wahr schonmal zum schwarzbarsch angeln am gardasee ,aber es handelt sich in grundegenommen nicht um schwarzbarsche sondern forellenbarschen ,ja es gibt reichlich forellen und Hechte im Gardasee ,ich habe damals im club deportivo de pesca die angellizens bezogen.gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Bassattack (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Ohne angelizense würde ich es mir nicht zumutten am gardasee angeln der see ist gut kontroliert von dr Carabineri,und zum illegallen angeln kann ich nur sagen dann mal schnell den geldbeutel fühlen ,das wird richtig teuer wenn mann erwischt wird ,man zahlt in grundegenommen 20€ für ein quartal ,es lohnt sich aber nee jahreskarte zu holen bekommt man für 45€,ein tipp noch nebenbei für die who keine ahnung haben wo man die lizens beziht ,,einfach an den turisten Informationen gehen stellen quatall lizensen aus oder wie schon gesagt bei der post ,für ewentuele jahreskarten ist die turisten information auch behilflich .Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

je ich grab des jetzt einfach mal aus. ich würde auch sehr gern mal nen schwarz/ forellenbarsch fangen. also wollte ich mal fragen ab der gardasee da wirklich gut ist oder gibts bessere in italien?
mir gehts nicht um montagen nur um das vorkommen und die größe, wäre echt toll wenn da jemand was bereichten könnte.


----------



## Fuchsbau (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Hi Leute 
Ich fahre morgen schon zum Gardasee zu sirmione und wollte mal fragen ob da irgendeiner Erfahrung schon gehabt hat. 
Eigentlich will ich es probieren auf hecht und barsch.

ich würde mich auf ein paar tips freuen 

mfg Fuchsbau |wavey:


----------



## jan1997 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

ich war vor einer woche am gardasee (in peschiera del garda) dort habe ich mehrere angelmetoden ausprobiert: spinnfischen, ein Hecht 60cm, ein barsch,mit pose und brot: ein Döbel und 5 Giebel. war aber insgesammt nur 3 stunden geangelt. Gesehen habe ich richtig Große Karpfen, einen ca. 45cm barsch, sehr viele Schwarzbarsche, einen Sonnenbarsch, forellen, große Döbel und


----------



## carp13 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Gardasee*

Hallo,
Habe mal eine frage hat jeman ein paar tipps zum karpfenangeln am gardasee? Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps dazu geben könntet.
DANKE


----------

